# can't remember, help



## forked river trains (Aug 20, 2010)

hi guys, im restoring my dads prewar cars, a while back i read in one of the train mags (can't remember which one) about either krylon or rustolium spray paints with colors matching lionel original colors. if anyone has the list PLEASE HELP ME, i want to get it as close as possible. thanks, mike the forked river trainman.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

Forked River, NJ, right? Spent some time down that way as a kid years ago.

Lionel? Which cars?

I've been restoring several Lionel prewar cars ... 1681E and 259E locos, couple of tenders, and some freight cars. I tried Rustoleum primer/paint on the 259, and Krylon on the others. I think Rustoleum offers better long-term protection if rust is an issue (on the 259, even after heavy bare-metal buffing, there were still traces of "spider web" veins of rust roots). That said, my experience is that the Rustoleum cures to a harder, more brittle finish than the Krylon. Hard is good, perhaps, but in the case of many of the tinplate Lionel cars, you have to bend tabs and insert pieces and components for reassembly. In that regards, I now lean towards the Krylon paint ... it's a bit more forgiving in terms of flex, and doesn't chip away as easily as the Rustoleum. My opinion, only, mind you. (Search on the forum in the O section for a few of my individual project threads, if you're interested.)

I didn't go super-authentic in terms of color ... basic black, basic red, but the end results match the original paint schemes pretty closely, I think.

Let us know what cars (and therefore, what desired color themes), and we'll see if we can point you in some direction.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes you win the cigar TJ.
Hmmmm New Jersey thread?












The Forked River Mountains
In the Pine Barrens of Ocean County, two gentle slopes rise prominently amid an otherwise flat terrain. These 180-foot-high sand and gravel hills, blanketed with pitch pine and scrub oak are the Forked River Mountains, which divide tributaries of the Cedar Creek and Forked River watersheds. The river areas are covered by cedar, black gum and maple swamps. Forked River Mountain Preserve lies in a J shape along the Factory Branch of Cedar Creek, northwest of the Forked River Mountains. Established with a gift from the Stephan Leone family, the preserve helps form an impressive green way by linking two state wildlife management areas. A variety of state-rare species have been recorded on the property, including pine-barren gentian. The threatened northern pine snake also has been sighted here. State-rare curly grass fern and globally rare Kniesekern's beaked rush (a bird) have been found near the preserve.

Stagecoach routes, railroads, taverns, charcoal pits, cedar logging and forgotten towns all have been the substance of local legends and songs about the Forked River Mountains. Historical records show that during the pre-Revolutionary War era, Native Americans revered the mountains as a sacred burial site. By the late 1700s, German colonists began to harvest wood to produce charcoal-which became one of the chief means of economic production. The Tuckerton Railroad wound through the mountains during the 1800s. A tower was erected temporarily on the eastern mountain to overlook ballistic experiments during World War II. But a more far-reaching change came to Forked River in the 1950s when the Garden State Parkway cut through the area. Today, Forked River still encompasses thousands of acres of uninhabited cedar woods and swamp.


Tuckerton Rail road link,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuckerton_Railroad

They do have people building miniature Tuckerton RR pieces,









Is that TJ I see there?:laugh:

New Jersey has it all.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I find it hard to believe a magazine would offer substitute paints off the shelf. I do not want to imply that you are wrong. I am sure that purists who restore and puchase the publications would revolt. They buy only matched colors. That is the difference between this forum and others. We encourage you to do it with a smile. Any run down piece you can fix up, is worth it. 
As for choices it's up to you. I prefer a cheep thin paint. Thick sprays just don't look well , so trial and error is the best way to go. Other members have had success and will gladly share.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed -- Excellent Tuckerton steam loco pics, and nice history to go along with it. Thanks!

T-Man -- I suspect you're right. I lean towards the cheap, off-the-shelf spray can paint, too. So far, I've been pretty lucky in finding reasonably faithful colors. I had to visit my local Home Depot, Ace Hardware, Walmart, and Michael's before I found a suitable "cream" color (for my caboose windows), but at $3.29 a can, I'm happy!

What does the 100% purist color-matched paint cost?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> What does the 100% purist color-matched paint cost?


$9.00 for 12 oz.

http://www.georgetebolt.com/prelist.html#Books


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

Higher than the typical hardware store can of spray paint, but not quite expensive as I would have guessed.

Thanks for the info!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

180-foot tall mountains????


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> 180-foot tall mountains????



Yes and those are mostly sand and gravel mountains.
You got to understand that the pine barrens is all flat except for these "mountains".




This photograph is looking out to the horizon from the top of Forked River Mountain. Forked River Mountain is the second highest point in the pine barrens in the Outer Coastal Plain province. The soils are very sandy. Apple Pie Hill the highest in the mountains, vegetation is predominantly pine forest with low scrub brush.










This picture is a view from the top of the fire tower on top of Apple Pie Hill. Apple Pie Hill is the highest point in the the pine barrens. The soils in this area are predominantly sandy and support dense pine forests and bogs.










I see the thread starter has been back. I wonder why he doesn't comment on his thread?
Hello anyone home?

Why ask and never respond back???


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK ... complete sidenote diversion, but ...

Did you guys ever see the movie "The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain" ??? Great, funny story ...

Surveyers during WWI determine that the hill in a small Welsh town is just a bit too short to be formally considered a mountain. Very upset, the townsfolk conspired to remedy the situation ... by buidling the top of the hill higher ... right up to true mountain status.

Hey Ed ... got a wheelbarrow and spade? Could be some spare time work for you in Jersey!?!?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> OK ... complete sidenote diversion, but ...
> 
> Did you guys ever see the movie "The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain" ??? Great, funny story ...
> 
> ...


I don't think I ever saw that movie. When was it filmed?

A wheel barrel?:laugh:

Manuel labor is not for me TJ! I need a mean machine for that job!  









I would get one of these D9 armored bulldozer.:thumbsup: In case the Pineie's came out and started shooting at me!



There are some crazy folks living in the Pine Barrens!


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

No nose bleeds 180 ft I hope.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rocky Mountian said:


> No nose bleeds 180 ft I hope.



Only if you jump and land on your nose!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Movie referenced above was 1995.

That armored bulldozer above gives me the creeps ... reminded me of the nut-job who armor-plated a bulldozer a couple of years ago and then proceeded to "take out" much of his small town, while the police tried for hours to stop/subdue him. Eventually they did (the "ultimate subdual"), but only after many, many buildings were in complete carnage. I don't think other people were hurt, thankfully.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Movie referenced above was 1995.
> 
> ...


Yes I saw that homemade armored machine they had it on TV:laugh:.......that's what happens when you harass someone to the breaking point!

I sort of remember maybe starting to watch that movie and maybe fell asleep? I don't often forget anything I have watched.
Do you remember who stared in it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TJ do you remember the blizzard of 1978?
Me and my bro in law were stuck on 95 just south of Providence. We both had tanker loads going to bean town. All the people locked their cars and walked away.
We were stuck there for 5 days. The only life we saw was at night people on snow mobiles coming out and breaking into cars. We survived on "borrowing" fuel from abandoned trucks and the tasty cake truck that the driver walked away from. Along with a water truck and we even found coffee!:laugh:
I never though I would get tired of eating cake but after 5 days I did!
The 5th day we a woke to the sound that sounded like an earthquake. Up the road came one of those D9's. Just running over cars and pushing them out of the way.:laugh:
Another one was coming north in the south bound lane doing the same thing.:thumbsup:

He cleared us a turn around so we could head on south to the truck stop.
Went right through the divider pushing cars up the embankment.
(they had just spent all summer putting in the new dividers too:laugh

He must have destroyed 300 cars and trucks in an hour!:laugh:

Theres much more to the story then that but I will end it here.

I wish I carried a camera back then. What a site to see.

Were you around back in 78?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ed,

Movie above starred Hugh Grant (British actor).

Re: blizzard ... I was 15, living in Westchester County in NY in '78. I remember the blizzard from there, though read later that Providence / Boston got the worst of it. I do NOT recall ever reading about 5-days of outright "snow in", as you mention above. Yikes! The D9 "clearout" sounds brutal! Had to be done, though, I guess?

We've had a few good snows in RI in the past few years ... about 23" this past winter in one storm, I think about 24" a year or two prior.

Cheers!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> Movie above starred Hugh Grant (British actor).
> 
> ...


It took six days to clear the roads as cars and trucks buried under the snow needed to be removed before the routes could be opened.

Read this TJ It left 100's dead 4500 injured.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northeastern_United_States_blizzard_of_1978

Did you feel a strong breeze this morning?
I flew by around 6:00 am, I had a hot load 7000 gals of acetone to Franklin, Ma.










A lot of the roads were worst then this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rt 128 Boston


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Great link re: the '78 storm ... "Many people were stranded in their cars along roads and highways throughout the New England region. People perished on Route 128 (parts of which were later designated Interstate 95) outside Boston as snow piled high enough to prevent the exhaust from escaping from their idling vehicles." Yoww ... pretty serious stuff.

Thanks fo the info,

TJ


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

big ed said:


> TJ do you remember the blizzard of 1978?
> Me and my bro in law were stuck on 95 just south of Providence. We both had tanker loads going to bean town. All the people locked their cars and walked away.
> We were stuck there for 5 days. The only life we saw was at night people on snow mobiles coming out and breaking into cars. We survived on "borrowing" fuel from abandoned trucks and the tasty cake truck that the driver walked away from. Along with a water truck and we even found coffee!:laugh:
> I never though I would get tired of eating cake but after 5 days I did!
> ...


Your killing me this is so funny i can just picture the Military pushing there way around with a big D9 just getting the job done no matter the cost.. Awesome story...


----------

